# Aliens, Predators, Aliens Vs. Predators...



## JamesM (11 Jun 2008)

What about Shrimp Vs. Aliens Vs. Predators?






A young female, around 6 - 8 weeks old, caring for her eggs.


----------



## TDI-line (11 Jun 2008)

James, you really had me then lol.

I was hoping this thread would be about AVP etc.


----------

